# Mi monitor "relampaguea"



## nenitoii (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola a migos, soy nuevo en el foro, y quisiera pedirles ayuda, con respecto al siguiente problema, tengo un equipo HP dx220mt, con un monitor hp 7500, modelo PE1164, cuando inicio el sistema Windows XP Pro., la pantalla se pone blanca, luego se ve la imagen, inicia una especie de "relampagueo" , y al rato (unos veinte minutos), se estabiliza, y el relampagueo desaparece, alguien podria decirme cual creen que pueda ser la causa, que le puede estar fallando. por su ayuda ¡¡¡Muchas Gracias!!! ;.)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 12, 2007)

dale unas palmadas energicas si cambia el comportamiento.
Revisa el conector de video no este viciado, con el monitor encendido para ver que pasa.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 12, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> dale unas palmadas energicas si cambia el comportamiento.
> Revisa el conector de video no este viciado, con el monitor encendido para ver que pasa.


Por cirerto como se regula el brillo, con botones o con ruedecilla, potenciometro.


----------



## Dano (Abr 12, 2007)

Movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------

